# استفسار عن ال ndt



## correng (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اريد استفسار من الزملاء و جزاكم الله خيرا

انا عملت بمجال التفتيش على الدهانات فتره .. و اريد الان العمل في مجال الفحوصات الغير اتلافيه

انا اخذت دورة ال ut من اسبوع ... 
هل من السهل العمل بها .ز والا هيشترطو الخبره 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

